# Looking for Role Play partners (NSFW or KINKY) !!!(CLOSED FOREVER)!!!



## Anon_the_human (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello, I am looking for Role Play partners, I like to do fantasy, sci-fi, even made up ones. I even like doing 'fandom' and other types of role plays. I am an avid role player, I also like to discuss the Role play on Discord or Telegram, just PM me here! I even have a form: docs.google.com: Rp form!

*What I love: Furries (canines, kitties, anything!), scalies (lizards, geckos, dragons, anyone from a video game), Avians, everything except goo.

What I expect: descriptiveness, **I am 3-7 sentences**, I will have typos and that is okay!!! I need grammar and spelling to be on cue, not perfect, but on cue, (it's okay if you miss spell a couple, but please do not miss spell words every time please.)  I expect 50/50 for us, we give and get what we want. I give descriptiveness, I expect it back.*

*Do I care how you rp?: No, I do not care if you use Me:,  -,  or *    ***Okay, due to issues with other RolePlayers 4+ LINES!!!! ONLY***
*
I am a kinky person,  do have an F-list for all my characters. I will give it to you upon requesting or if you want to see my kinks. I usually use: watersports, feet, musk, sweat, and smoking as my main fetishes for rp.

I usually play a human, but I can play as any character you want, I do male and female characters for those that like a straight rp.

Have an exotic furry? Let me check them out!

I am a very friendly person to chat or rp with, I do not bite, I also like to have some fun: like being a smartass at times in OOC, making jokes, making references, and even.

Wait...

You read this entire rp post? Congrats!! Here's your prize!!! -boops you-


----------



## deadlysnoot (Jan 10, 2020)

What's your discord?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 13, 2020)

-BUMPING-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 21, 2020)

-Bumpity, bump, bump-


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Interested!
Shall we rp here, discord?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 23, 2020)

Coltshan000 said:


> Interested!
> Shall we rp here, discord?


Where ever you choose, I'm not picky.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 23, 2020)

We can do it here.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 23, 2020)

Coltshan000 said:


> We can do it here.


Okay, dm me please.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 4, 2020)

-bumping it up, up, up. Bump it up, up, up-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 13, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 13, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Bump.


Got a discord? I'm looking for something quick with a setting. We can discuss more in dms.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 13, 2020)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Got a discord? I'm looking for something quick with a setting. We can discuss more in dms.


I'll add you!


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 13, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> I'll add you!


Kk. My discord is NovaTheLucario#6590


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 27, 2020)

Bump, will re do this post.


----------



## Bluequill (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey I'm interested! Finn#7253 on discord


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 29, 2020)

Bluequill said:


> Hey I'm interested! Finn#7253 on discord


Sent!!!


----------



## Doom11 (Mar 1, 2020)

I maybe in interested, but it would depend on characters we use and other things.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 1, 2020)

Doom11 said:


> I maybe in interested, but it would depend on characters we use and other things.


Okay, dm me here, we can talk it over.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 3, 2020)

Bumping post up


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 4, 2020)

I'll rp


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 9, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 23, 2020)

Bumping


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 24, 2020)

I would rather do vixen hyper or weight gain rp


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 24, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> I would rather do vixen hyper or weight gain rp


What do you mean by "Vixen hyper"?


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 24, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> What do you mean by "Vixen hyper"?


Hyper breasted vixens


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 24, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Hyper breasted vixens


Okay, I'm not into hyper breasts, weight gain is okay but it's a meh for me.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 24, 2020)

Vixen weight gain is sexy


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 24, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Vixen weight gain is sexy


Okay.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 25, 2020)

...


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 26, 2020)

Bumping


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

I only play for yiff


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 27, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> I only play for yiff


Okay.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 7, 2020)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## RougeForger (May 10, 2020)

I'm intrested. If you shair that intrest then add me on Discord: Rougeforger#8932


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 10, 2020)

RougeForger said:


> I'm intrested. If you shair that intrest then add me on Discord: Rougeforger#8932


Sent!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> You read this entire rp post? Congrats!! Here's your prize!!! -boops you-



Oh meowies-!

*boops back*

It seems you're an above average roleplayer, if not the greatest. Other than that I haven't been RPing for years until most recently... I'm interested.
As long as you won't mind, I got my universe that contains SF and magic fantasy with humanoids and furries as each of the sides. I'm a huge fan of these and is still researching to improve. All the details include vehicles, tools, how magics work, the environment of the planet, the diplomacy, chronicles, etc.

The only worries might be that our major kinks doesn't really match. I'm cool and always open but I can't assure the perfection from me of those that are out of my range of profession.

So I have Telegram and Discord, would you mind? :3


----------



## Throwaway (May 10, 2020)

**Grabs a hose and folds it over at an extreme angle.**

get it?


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 10, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Oh meowies-!
> 
> *boops back*
> 
> ...


I don't mind both, but if you do wish to add me,

Discord: Anon_The_Human#6889

Telegram: @Misty_Wolf


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 10, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> **Grabs a hose and folds it over at an extreme angle.**
> 
> get it?


Yep, that's a kinky hose.


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 19, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Sparky_The_Wolf (May 20, 2020)

I don’t really understand, what kind of RP? Depending on the answer I might be interested


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 20, 2020)

Sparky_The_Wolf said:


> I don’t really understand, what kind of RP? Depending on the answer I might be interested


Well, I usually talk about the rp with others just so we all know what I'm into, so I am just looking for others who enjoy it. May I pm you?


----------



## Sparky_The_Wolf (May 20, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Well, I usually talk about the rp with others just so we all know what I'm into, so I am just looking for others who enjoy it. May I pm you?


What’s your discord?


----------



## Sparky_The_Wolf (May 20, 2020)

Sparky_The_Wolf said:


> What’s your discord?


Mines Bonnie Bunny05#3253


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 30, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 2, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## ≫ ρıgєση ≪ (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey, you still down to rp at the moment?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 8, 2020)

≫ ρıgєση ≪ said:


> Hey, you still down to rp at the moment?



Of course.


----------



## ≫ ρıgєση ≪ (Jun 8, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Of course.


Cool, you have a discord? Mine is Queentexx#1201.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 18, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 8, 2020)

-one long bump later-


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

Wow, I'm not sure what to commend you for, all the bumps, or the amount of people you've accepted! Anyways, I'm interested in this, and I'd like to do it here, considering that this is the only place I use. Also, you don't mind literate role-players do you? I have about four years experience to offer, and I'll adjust the style according to my partner.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Wow, I'm not sure what to commend you for, all the bumps, or the amount of people you've accepted! Anyways, I'm interested in this, and I'd like to do it here, considering that this is the only place I use. Also, you don't mind literate role-players do you? I have about four years experience to offer, and I'll adjust the style according to my partner.


I like detailed and literate rpers as I have about 5 years, plus if you wanna PM me. Go ahead! I don't bite!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey, I'm interested, are you still looking? If you are, add me on discord: C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 16, 2020)

Bumping


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 21, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Mambi (Jul 21, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Bump


_
<a shimmering hole appears in the air, and as it parts, the head of a black cat peeks out>_ Do you do *non*-discord chats, like on these forums by any chance? Always willing to chat and play with new friends in any setting..._<he pulls his head back and before the rift reseals itself, you hear the sounds of music and laughter from within>_


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 22, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<a shimmering hole appears in the air, and as it parts, the head of a black cat peeks out>_ Do you do *non*-discord chats, like on these forums by any chance? Always willing to chat and play with new friends in any setting..._<he pulls his head back and before the rift reseals itself, you hear the sounds of music and laughter from within>_


Of course! I'm open to both! However, I prefer PMs here, but forums work as well~


----------



## Mambi (Jul 22, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Of course! I'm open to both! However, I prefer PMs here, but forums work as well~



<laugh> Oh I meant PM when I said "forums"...I was referring to the platform/website, as opposed to discord or others. I'll send you a PM later on and we can discuss details for the chaos. <grin>


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 25, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Oct 18, 2020)

-one eternity of bumping later-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Oct 20, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Oct 24, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Oct 26, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Nov 21, 2020)

-one long bump later-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 16, 2020)

-christmas themed bump-


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> , I am looking for Role Play partners, I like to do fantasy, sci-fi, even made up ones. I even like doing 'fandom' and other types of role plays. I am an avid role player, I also like to discuss the Role play on Discord or Telegram, just PM me here! I even have a form: docs.google.com: Rp form!
> 
> What I love: Furries (canines, kitties, anything!), scalies (lizards, geckos, dragons, anyone from a video game), Avians, everything except goo.
> 
> ...


I'm down, I might fall short of the 3 line requirement at times but I do my best.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 16, 2020)

Jwolfan said:


> I'm down, I might fall short of the 3 line requirement at times but I do my best.


I just ask you try your hardest and not give me *moans this* *this* cause for me, 1-2 words only isn't something I work with.


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

Yea, I try to say what I do and add some emotional or some extraneous detail ect. But yes I'm down


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 17, 2020)

Al


Jwolfan said:


> Yea, I try to say what I do and add some emotional or some extraneous detail ect. But yes I'm down


Alrighty, wold you like to do it here, Discord, or Telegram?


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Al
> 
> Alrighty, wold you like to do it here, Discord, or Telegram?


Discord please.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 28, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ahhhh, maybe... Just... thinking about it.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 28, 2020)

whyt31 said:


> Ahhhh, maybe... Just... thinking about it.


Thinking about what?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Thinking about what?


About whatever roleplay that you usually do, I guess... 


Spoiler



or am I not ready yet...?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 29, 2020)

whyt31 said:


> About whatever roleplay that you usually do, I guess...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wdym? Are you a minor?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 29, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Wdym? Are you a minor?


Uh, no. I meant your roleplays, that I am not sure of them yet...


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 29, 2020)

I see, you dont like the fetishes? I can always adjust.


whyt31 said:


> Uh, no. I meant your roleplays, that I am not sure of them yet...


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 30, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 4, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Furnco (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a dragon you may like to meet~ DM me?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 12, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 16, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 31, 2021)

-one giant bump later-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 7, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 21, 2021)

-one entierly long bump later-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 3, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 7, 2021)

-bumping bump-


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm here.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm here.


I see that.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> I see that.





Anon_the_human said:


> I see that.



I'm available.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 8, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm available.


Feel free to add me on Discord.

Anon_The_Human#6889


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 15, 2021)

-bumps-


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> Feel free to add me on Discord.
> 
> Anon_The_Human#6889



Oh, ok.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 24, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 28, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 4, 2021)

-bumpero-


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

So you do them here as well? That ought to be more convenient for me if you don't mind pal!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 6, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> So you do them here as well? That ought to be more convenient for me if you don't mind pal!


I do rps here as well!


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> I do rps here as well!


Ah good! If you are still looking, I am more than happy to attempt one with you!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 6, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Ah good! If you are still looking, I am more than happy to attempt one with you!I
> 
> 
> Ollie the Otter said:
> ...


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll give a DM!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 7, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> I'll give a DM!


Sounds good!!!!!!


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> Sounds good!!!!!!


Cool!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 22, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> -bump-


Ah, you are available?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 22, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Ah, you are available?


We have a dm open but I haven't responded.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> We have a dm open but I haven't responded.


(Ah, gotcha. I'll be waiting on it pal!)


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 25, 2021)

-bumps-


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 4, 2021)

Bumping


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 8, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 13, 2021)

-bumping bumper bumperoo-


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 22, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 29, 2021)

-moar bump-


----------



## Ebo Browntail (Jun 6, 2021)

Could give it a go on Discord. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 6, 2021)

Ebo Browntail said:


> Could give it a go on Discord. Sounds interesting.


Alrighty!

Add me


Anon_The_Human#6889


----------



## Ebo Browntail (Jun 6, 2021)

Sure thing pal.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 13, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 17, 2021)

-bump-


----------



## AddaliTheGypsy (Jun 25, 2021)

Could be interesting!

birch#7875 on discord


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 26, 2021)

AddaliTheGypsy said:


> Could be interesting!
> 
> birch#7875 on discord


It did not work

Anon_The_Human#6889


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 17, 2021)

bumpering


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Aug 6, 2021)

Giant bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Aug 17, 2021)

Enormous bump


----------



## Anon_the_human (Sep 14, 2021)

This thread is closed forever.


----------

